# Zantedeschia - Calla



## Epalzeorhynchos (10. März 2008)

Hi.

Ich hab zu Zeit ne "Aronstabgewächs-Macke".   Dazu gehören ja auch die afrikanischen Callas _(Zantedeschia)_. Hab mir heute eine orangene gekauft, die schon eine kleine Triebspitze hat. Wollte sie morgen in einen Topf pflanzen und ins Treppenhaus stellen. Im Zimmer wollte ich sie nicht vortreiben, da ich das schon letztes Jahr mal gemacht habe und sie dann zu sehr geschossen sind. Oder ist das noch zu früh?

Hab auch schon einige Jahre welche im Garten, die ich mal umtopfen müsste. Hab sie einfach immer im Topf gelassen, anstatt sie raus zunehmen.

Kann ich die jetzt einfach umtopfen?

Und was wäre denn da das beste Substrat und der beste Standort? Hab entweder immer normale Gartenerde oder normale Blumenerde genommen.

Die haben mir in der Zeit, seit ich sie habe eher unzureichend geblüht. In einem Jahr sogar gar nicht.

Und wie siehts mit düngen aus?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (11. März 2008)

*AW: Zantedeschia -  Calla*

Hi.

So, ich hab die Knollen gerade alle rausgemacht. Da sind jetzt aber noch ziemlich viele, noch nicht vertrocknete Wurzeln dran. Daran lassen oder abmachen?  

Ich hätte sie doch lieber rausmachen sollen. Ein, zwei Knollen haben leichte Faulstellen. Lasse sie jetzt erst mal 2 - 3 Tage abtrocknen. Oder kann ich die Faulstellen einfach abschneiden? :?


----------



## Puki (14. März 2008)

*AW: Zantedeschia -  Calla*

die sind nicht frostfest das weist du nä?^^


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (14. März 2008)

*AW: Zantedeschia -  Calla*

Hi.

Jo, das weiß ich.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. März 2008)

*AW: Zantedeschia -  Calla*

Hallo Mirko,

Zanthedeschia braucht sehr viel Nährstoffe um gut zu blühen, normale Blumenerde ist sehr schnell ausgelaugt und muß immer mal gut nachgedüngt werden . Gelbe und rote Sorten vertragen nicht so feuchte Standorte wie die weiße Z. aethiopica - diese daher nicht ins Wasser stellen. Vor allem im Winter sollte man den Topf komplett austrocknen lassen und erst ab April wieder langsam mit dem gießen anfangen (die Überschwemmungsgebiete trocknen komplett aus (hier der Winter ) und die Knollen werden erst wieder durch die nächste Überschwemmungsphase zum Neuaustrieb stimmuliert (Gießbeginn im Frühjahr). Das Hochwasser führt ihnen dann auch wieder neuen fruchtbaren Schlamm zu. Ich hatte meine violettrosane Calla immer in einem Lehm-Torf-Sandgemisch stehen.

Zu meiner Peltandra virginica kann ich nicht sagen ob im Flachwasser oder feuchtem Boden besser wächst, bisher standen sie immer ca. 20cm tief im Wasser. Wachsen aber seit 5 Jahren ziemlich mickerig vor sich hin, nur 3-4 Blätter, aber letztes Jahr hat einer der 5en die ersten Blüten geschoben. Wenns neue Moorbeet fertig ist kommen sie dort in flacheres Wasser, bzw.  bei meine Lysichiton außerhalb des Wassers

Anbei noch ein Foto von meinem Amorphophallus konjac. (scheint aber scheinbar ein ganz anderer zu sein, mal abwarten bis der Blütenstand komplett auf ist - ist gerade erst 45cm hoch (sieht ziemlich versaut aus, alsob er einen Pariser übergezogen hätte   )

Der Arum nachdem Du in einem anderen Forum fragtest könnte doch ein Arum maculatum sein. Bei garten pur.de haben ihn zumindest einige User eine identische Pflanze so indentifiziert.

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (16. März 2008)

*AW: Zantedeschia -  Calla*

Hi Frank.

Danke für die Tipps!

Also ich hab die Callas vor einigen Tagen eingepflanzt. Hab dazu einfach etwas lehmige Gartenerde mit normaler Blumenerde gemischt.

Ab wann würdest du denn das erste mal düngen?


Zu dem Peltandra virginica. Ich hab mich schon gefragt, wie du jetzt darauf kommst!  Mit dem will ichs dieses Jahr auf jeden fall mal versuchen.
Für den muss ich erst mal einen guten Standort finden. Die Flachwasserbereiche meiner beiden Teiche sind nämlich so gut wie voll. Hatte mir auch überlegt den in einen schönen großen Topf mit Übertopf zu pflanzen, mit etwas Wasserstand. Mal sehen wie ich das mache.


Auf jeden Fall lass ich mich mal überraschen, ob 'Mango' Calla auch wirklich eine ist.


----------



## Conny (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Zantedeschia -  Calla*

Hallo Mirko,

hier das versprochene Foto!
 
An der Seite kommt jedes Jahr ein Ableger, der auch an anderer Stelle anwächst. Der 3. mittlerweile also. Wie lange es in dieser engen Tasche noch gut geht, weiß ich nicht. Ich kann auch nicht vernünftig Algen entfernen, weil dort eine der Kinderstuben der __ Frösche ist.
Das erste Blatt wurde von den Posthornschnecken angeknabbert. Habe ich aber auch keine Probleme damit.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Zantedeschia -  Calla*

Hi Conny.

Vielen Dank!

Sehr interessant! Nun muss ich nur mal sehen, wann meine Knollen endlich austreiben. Bis jetzt hat sich noch nichts getan.


----------



## Conny (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Zantedeschia -  Calla*

Hallo Mirko,

ich habe noch ein Foto aus dem letzten Jahr gefunden:


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Zantedeschia -  Calla*

Das ist jetzt aber ne Zantedeschia elliottiana oder eine andere gelbe Sorte. Und wie es aussieht sogar eine Doppelblüte. Zwei gelbe hab ich auch. Eine hellgelbe und eine dunklere.

Überwinterst du die auch Draußen?


----------



## Conny (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Zantedeschia -  Calla*

Hallo Mirko,

 ich müsste jetzt in meiner Liste nachsehen, welche das ist. Ich habe es zumindest versucht, sie draußen zu überwintern. Bis jetzt kommt noch nichts


----------



## StefanB (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Zantedeschia -  Calla*

Moin zusammen,

wir mischen bei unseren Callas immer Langzeitdünger wie Basacote oder Osmocote mit in das Substrat, um ihnen schonmal eine Grundversorgung für den Sommer zu bieten.

Die Callas werden bei im normalen Topfsubstrat vorgetrieben und dann im Sommer ausgepflanzt. Der Boden ist hier ziemlich lehmig-sandig. Das scheint ihnen zu gefallen.

Mal schauen, ich habe auch irgendwo noch eine Zantedeschia aethiopica herumliegen, evtl. zeigt sie noch etwas Leben.

Viele Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zantedeschia -  Calla*

Hi.

So, eine meiner neuen Callas hat ihre erste Blüte.

 

Hmm, nach einer 'Florex Gold' sieht das eigentlich nicht aus. Die so ungefähr wie die von Conny aussehen müsste.

Woran kann das liegen, außer dass es eine andere Sorte ist, weil man sich bei Baumarktpflanzen nie sicher sein kann, ob es auch das ist was man kauft?
Kann das auch mit der Nährstoffversorgung zusammenhängen?
Wie ist das bei Callas? Je mehr man sie düngt umso kräftiger sind evtl. die Farben??? Oder woran könnte es noch liegen?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zantedeschia -  Calla*

Hi.

So, die nächsten beiden blühen! ABER, die ich als rote gekauft habe ist eine stink normale gelbe, die man an jeder Ecke bekommt. Das kotzt mich jetzt echt an!  Sowas darf doch nicht sein! Naja, Baumarktpflanzen. 

Da werd ich heut gleich noch mal im Obi vorbeischauen und Beschwerde einreichen! Kann man dagegen was machen?

Einzig die 'Mango' scheint eine zu sein. Zumindest ist die weitestgehend orange.


----------



## Annett (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zantedeschia -  Calla*

Hallo Mirko,

spar Dir lieber Dein Geld aufs Jahr zusammen und kauf bei einem renommierten Versandhändler, so es denn einen für Callas gibt.

Ich denke, am Ende fährst Du damit günstiger. Trotz der Blütenfarbe kannst Du Dir beim Baumarkt einfach nicht sicher sein, obs 100%ig die richtige Sorte ist. :? Das gilt nicht nur für Callas. Leider!

Kannst ja mal ne Reklamation versuchen - schließlich hättest Du nur eine Calla der gleichen Blütenfarbe bekauft und nicht mehrere. Vielleicht hast Du Glück.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zantedeschia -  Calla*

Hi Annett.

Soo, im Obi gewesen, reklamiert und Geld wiederbekommen! Also waren die Callas umsonst! 




> spar Dir lieber Dein Geld aufs Jahr zusammen und kauf bei einem renommierten Versandhändler, so es denn einen für Callas gibt.


 Tja, da suche ich ebend noch einen. Bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen gefunden. 
Kennt vielleicht jemand einen?


----------



## StefanB (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zantedeschia -  Calla*

Moinsen,

habe meine nach zwei Jahren Trocknheit wieder eingepflanzt.

Sie treibt zur Zeit kräftig Blätter. Werde Sie die Tage an die Sonne gewöhnen und nochmal größer topfen, dann müssten sich auch bald Knospen zeigen.


Viele Grüße,

Stefan


----------

